# Modified D Loop How-To



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

There was a thread on this and it was pretty much considered across the board as not necessary but if it makes you feel safer, have at it.


----------



## ElMuchoHombre (Aug 17, 2013)

It doesn't adversely effect anything, and I like the added peace of mind.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

ElMuchoHombre said:


> It doesn't adversely effect anything, and I like the added peace of mind.


That's all you need to give it a go then. Like you said, no adverse effects so if it makes one more comfortable, let'r buck.


----------



## secretagentmann (Jul 6, 2012)

Looks secure, bow shop tired this one in but didn't add serving in the middle. Next one I'll be mixing your method and his






together


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

secretagentmann said:


> Looks secure, bow shop tired this one in but didn't add serving in the middle. Next one I'll be mixing your method and his
> View attachment 2010352
> together


Just hope you get it in the perfect spot the first time and that you don't have to rotate the loop a couple degrees to line up your peep. If you need to make a nock height change to tune or a small rotation to line your peep up, you'll be replacing the whole thing.


----------



## secretagentmann (Jul 6, 2012)

Huntinsker said:


> Just hope you get it in the perfect spot the first time and that you don't have to rotate the loop a couple degrees to line up your peep. If you need to make a nock height change to tune or a small rotation to line your peep up, you'll be replacing the whole thing.


naw, you can loosen it and twist the whole thing up and down to adjust, just cant slide it easy, which isn't bad imo. lesser chance of it slipping anywhere


----------



## tunertype (Oct 28, 2013)

Huntinsker said:


> Just hope you get it in the perfect spot the first time and that you don't have to rotate the loop a couple degrees to line up your peep. If you need to make a nock height change to tune or a small rotation to line your peep up, you'll be replacing the whole thing.


I've got a regular loop tied in and I usually have to cut it off and retie to move it up or down. Is there a technique to moving a regular loop? I've tried twisting and moving, but usually just seperates and twists the serving under(maybe serving is too loose)


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

thats why i melt some big blobs on end of loop....

what you did is overkill but not harmfull, just takes more time


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

tunertype said:


> I've got a regular loop tied in and I usually have to cut it off and retie to move it up or down. Is there a technique to moving a regular loop? I've tried twisting and moving, but usually just seperates and twists the serving under(maybe serving is too loose)


Try using needle nose pliers to hold the center/string about 1/8 above the loop before you twist the loop up/down..


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

secretagentmann said:


> Looks secure, bow shop tired this one in but didn't add serving in the middle. Next one I'll be mixing your method and his
> View attachment 2010352
> together


this is some seriously hokey pokey work from a shop....i wouldnt pull bow back with loop tied like this... id replace soon....knots could move if that silly serving comes loose or off..


----------



## ElMuchoHombre (Aug 17, 2013)

dwagoner said:


> thats why i melt some big blobs on end of loop....
> 
> what you did is overkill but not harmfull, just takes more time


Time is something I've got plenty of. I melt big blobs too, but I've found not one disadvantage to doing it this way; takes a couple minutes extra, but I'm not tying on 700 in one day.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

ElMuchoHombre said:


> Time is something I've got plenty of. I melt big blobs too, but I've found not one disadvantage to doing it this way; takes a couple minutes extra, but I'm not tying on 700 in one day.


TRUE.... just looks real Hokey Pokey like you dont know what your doing and cant tie on a regular D loop.....to each his own.....


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

tunertype said:


> I've got a regular loop tied in and I usually have to cut it off and retie to move it up or down. Is there a technique to moving a regular loop? I've tried twisting and moving, but usually just seperates and twists the serving under(maybe serving is too loose)


If you use a stiff enough material, you can use needle nose pliers and push the loop back through the loop enough to loosen it. If the material is not stiff enough, you can use a flat head screw driver and put in between the loops on each knot than turn the screw driver to pull the loop back through the knot. It doesn't take much to get it loose enough to wiggle up and down a bit.


----------

